# Porta a Porta sfida finale. 2 marzo 2018. Berlusconi, Renzi, Di Maio



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Porta a Porta, sfida finale. Venerdì 2 marzo 2018, due giorni prima delle elezioni, Bruno Vespa intervisterà Matteo Renzi, Silvio Berlusconi e Luigi Di Maio, i leader del centrodestra, del PD e del M5S.

Non è chiaro ancora se saranno interviste separate o un confronto tra i tre candidati.

Diretta su Rai 1 a partire dalle ore 21:25.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2018)

Già da questo si evince che Salvini è solo il fantoccio del Berlusca.

I voti alla Lega sono voti per cyborg.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Già da questo si evince che Salvini è solo il fantoccio del Berlusca.
> 
> I voti alla Lega sono voti per cyborg.


Io l'ho capito, bisogna vedere gli altri che ci cascheranno, fatta esclusione per chi vota Berlusconi a prescindere.


----------



## juventino (1 Marzo 2018)

La Lega si è presentata con FI perché da sola non avrebbe la minima possibilità di ottenere la maggioranza. Salvini ha scommesso sulla possibilità di prendere più voti di B. (al momento tenuto per le palle dall’UE a causa della sentenza della Corte Europea), ma in cuor suo sa che al momento è ancora difficile che avvenga.
Diciamo che data la situazione la cosa migliore è votare contro il PD e la Bonino sperando che il centrodestra faccia meno danni possibili fino al prossimo giro. Un altro governo del PD sarebbe davvero l’armageddon.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2018)

Leader del Centrodestra=Salvini? No, è ancora Berlusconi. Salvini è un fantoccio. Ed è giusto così


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Leader del Centrodestra=Salvini? No, è ancora Berlusconi. Salvini è un fantoccio. Ed è giusto così



Ma se il nano non è neanche candidabile. Occhio perchè questa cosa vi si ritorce centro. 

Salvini se ha le palle saluta il nano , fa le leggi NECESSARIE a questo paese con il M5S su immigrazione, tasse ed altro . 

Ma siccome Salvini è interessato solo alla ruspa e alla cadrega la vedo molto dura una mossa cosi intelligente.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2018)

Cmq si tratta di interviste separate,non confronto (magari). Cmq -3 al voto (e al derby)


----------



## DrHouse (1 Marzo 2018)

io sto ancora aspettando lo pseudo-vero candidato 5S secondo Berlusconi.

e intanto Berlusconi, incandidabile, va in giro come leader CDX e non si sa ancora chi sarebbe il loro premier...

ah, già... Renzi o Gentiloni...


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> io sto ancora aspettando lo pseudo-vero candidato 5S secondo Berlusconi.
> 
> e intanto Berlusconi, incandidabile, va in giro come leader CDX e non si sa ancora chi sarebbe il loro premier...
> 
> ah, già... Renzi o Gentiloni...



Tajani,lo ha detto Berlusconi. Ha detto anche che se si torna a votare per ingovernabilita sarebbe lui (tornerà camdidabile)


----------



## DrHouse (1 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tajani,lo ha detto Berlusconi. Ha detto anche che se si torna a votare per ingovernabilita sarebbe lui (tornerà camdidabile)



ah guarda, io spero muoia prima che torni candidabile...

Tajani non andrà a governare, senza numeri.

vanno Renzi o Gentiloni


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ah guarda, io spero muoia prima che torni candidabile...
> 
> Tajani non andrà a governare, senza numeri.
> 
> vanno Renzi o Gentiloni



Non ci sarebbero i numeri per un Pd-FI. L'unico modo per evitare le urne sarebbe PD-M5S-LEGA


----------



## DrHouse (1 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non ci sarebbero i numeri per un Pd-FI. L'unico modo per evitare le urne sarebbe PD-M5S-LEGA



ieri LeU ha detto che si aggiunge.

PD (più i partitini di coalizione), FI e LeU...
ci arrivano al 40


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ieri LeU ha detto che si aggiunge.
> PD (più i partitini di coalizione), FI e LeU...
> ci arrivano al 40



Non devi arrivare al 40!!! Devi arrivare a 158 Senatori e 316 Deputati. Non esiste alcuna soglia del 40%!!! Cmq vedo che c'è molta confusione


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Marzo 2018)

Non si farà nessun governo, mancano i numeri e nessuno vuole compromettersi agli occhi dell'elettorato.

Chiameranno qualcuno di già odiato (Giuliano Amato) e gli faranno fare un tecnico di 6 mesi per stilare una nuova legge elettorale che tenga in conto che siamo un paese tripolare, e poi si andrà di nuovo ad elezioni intorno a fine anno.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non si farà nessun governo, mancano i numeri e nessuno vuole compromettersi agli occhi dell'elettorato.
> 
> Chiameranno qualcuno di già odiato (Giuliano Amato) e gli faranno fare un tecnico di 6 mesi per stilare una nuova legge elettorale che tenga in conto che siamo un paese tripolare, e poi si andrà di nuovo ad elezioni intorno a fine anno.


Si,lo scenario sembra questo. Governo di 6 mesi (resta Gentiloni) con l'appoggio di tutti (Forza Italia-Lega,M5s e Pd) e nuove elezioni tra fine anno e inizio 2019 con una legge elettorale con premio di maggioranza alla coalizione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non si farà nessun governo, mancano i numeri e nessuno vuole compromettersi agli occhi dell'elettorato.
> 
> Chiameranno qualcuno di già odiato (Giuliano Amato) e gli faranno fare un tecnico di 6 mesi per stilare una nuova legge elettorale che tenga in conto che siamo un paese tripolare, e poi si andrà di nuovo ad elezioni intorno a fine anno.



Se succederà così il M5S prenderà da solo quasi il 50% alle elezioni di fine anno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se succederà così il M5S prenderà da solo quasi il 50% alle elezioni di fine anno.



volesse iddio


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si,lo scenario sembra questo. Governo di 6 mesi (resta Gentiloni) con l'appoggio di tutti (Forza Italia-Lega,M5s e Pd) e nuove elezioni tra fine anno e inizio 2019 con una legge elettorale con premio di maggioranza alla coalizione



La lega non appoggerà mai un governo di scopo guidato da Gentiloni, come nemmeno il M5S e FDI.

Al massimo sarà appoggiata da Forza Italia, Noi con l'italia, PD, più europa, Liberi e uguali.
Stiamo parlando in totale di circa il 48% dei voti... una maggioranza troppo risicata per ottenere alcunchè.

Senza contare che in questo modo davvero consegni il paese nelle mani di 5stelle e Lega.

Onestamente, per quanto adori fare previsioni, in questo caso lo trovo un esercizio molto complesso.

Qualora vi fosse una personalità esterna ai partiti e che non ha nulla da perdere in termini di popolarità (e Amato è già odiato a sufficienza per fargli fare da capro espiatorio), credo che sarebbe piu facile trovare un punto di appoggio con il M5S (Lega e FDI lo vedo impossibile)


----------



## evangel33 (1 Marzo 2018)

Inutile stare qui a fare le previsioni. Dipende tutto da come ne usciranno tutti i partiti dalle votazioni.
Sicuro un governo ci sarà perché punto 1 - nessuno dei nuovi parlamentari vorrà andare a casa dopo essere stato eletto e punto 2 cosa vuoi che cambia in uno-due mesi rispetto alla precedente elezione? 

Le partite che si giocano sono due:
1) Chi prende più voti tra Salvini e Berlusconi?
2) Chi prende più voti tra Centrosinistra e M5S?

Porta a Porta venerdì sarà determinante. La partita è apertissima. Infatti trovo strano che ci sia Salvini ma non Berlusconi.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Inutile stare qui a fare le previsioni. Dipende tutto da come ne usciranno tutti i partiti dalle votazioni.
> Sicuro un governo ci sarà perché punto 1 - nessuno dei nuovi parlamentari vorrà andare a casa dopo essere stato eletto e punto 2 cosa vuoi che cambia in uno-due mesi rispetto alla precedente elezione?
> 
> Le partite che si giocano sono due:
> ...



A porta a porta sta Berlusconi non Salvini!!!


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Inutile stare qui a fare le previsioni. Dipende tutto da come ne usciranno tutti i partiti dalle votazioni.
> Sicuro un governo ci sarà perché punto 1 - nessuno dei nuovi parlamentari vorrà andare a casa dopo essere stato eletto e punto 2 cosa vuoi che cambia in uno-due mesi rispetto alla precedente elezione?
> 
> Le partite che si giocano sono due:
> ...



Chi ha più voti tra Salvini e Berlusconi è il leader del Centrodestra. Poi da fare attenzione al risultato del Pd. In caso di risultato sul 19-20-21% probabilmente Renzi si dimetterebbe e Movimento Democratico e Progressista e Possibile (ora in Leu insieme a Sel) tornerebbero nel Pd e ne riprenderebbero la guida (penso con Speranza) e rifarebbero l'Alleanza con Sel


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

Up.

Comincia tra un'ora.


----------



## Superpippo80 (2 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ieri LeU ha detto che si aggiunge.
> 
> PD (più i partitini di coalizione), FI e LeU...
> ci arrivano al 40



Forse tu non hai chiaro quanto male andrà il Pd a queste elezioni...e non lo dico perchè voto altro, ma lo dicono tutti. Farà fatica a superare il 20%, vedrai. Con un Pd così debole, impossibile qualsiasi larga intesa. Si cambia la legge elettorale e si torna a votare.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Forse tu non hai chiaro quanto male andrà il Pd a queste elezioni...e non lo dico perchè voto altro, ma lo dicono tutti. Farà fatica a superare il 20%, vedrai. Con un Pd così debole, impossibile qualsiasi larga intesa. Si cambia la legge elettorale e si torna a votare.



La sorpresa potrebbe essere Forza Italia davanti al Pd. Difficile ma non impossibile. O appaiati intorno al 19%. 
Cmq come legge elettorale quale ti piacerebbe? A me piacerebbe proporzionale corretto con premio di maggioranza di 55% alla coalizione che supera il 35/37%. Soglie del 10% per le coalizioni,del 4% per le liste singole e del 2% per quelle coalizzate. Stessa cosa al Senato naturalmente,come da Costituzione,su base regionale


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

Sta per iniziare...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

*Renzi: "Di Maio sta cercando accordi con la Lega. Gli elettori grillini del sud si ritroveranno elettori padani".*


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi: "Di Maio sta cercando accordi con la Lega. Gli elettori grillini del sud si ritroveranno elettori padani".*



Paura è , sto cane le sta provando tutte


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

ciao renzi ha appena detto che negli ultimi 5 anni ha SISTEMATO il paese.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

Mamma mia ragazzi RENZI sta mentendo davanti a milioni di Italiani . 

Si vergognasse


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2018)

Ma sto Pieraccioni non la smette più di parlare?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2018)

Gli Stati Uniti d'Europa Cit. Renzi


----------



## juventino (2 Marzo 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli Stati Uniti d'Europa Cit. Renzi



Ma veramente lo ha detto? 
Comunque è finito palesemente. La genialata di allearsi con la lista della Bonino gli ha fatto perdere ancora più voti (razionalmente credo che solo ex piddini possano votare per +Europa).


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Pieraccioni non la smette più di parlare?



No ma poi sta mentendo una cosa dietro l'altra , una roba ignobile. 

Sta facendo esattamente come il suo padrone Berlusconi


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma veramente lo ha detto?
> Comunque è finito palesemente. La genialata di allearsi con la lista della Bonino gli ha fatto perdere ancora più voti (razionalmente credo che solo ex piddini possano votare per +Europa).


Sì ha detto che spera di raccontare ai suoi figli degli Stati Uniti d'Europa e robe del genere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma veramente lo ha detto?
> Comunque è finito palesemente. La genialata di allearsi con la lista della Bonino gli ha fatto perdere ancora più voti (razionalmente credo che solo ex piddini possano votare per +Europa).



Incredibile son saltato dalla sedia


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

Madonna che palle con ste Fake News e sto femminismo . Basta


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2018)

Il re delle fake news che accusa gli altri di...fake news. GENIALE.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2018)

azz ho acceso ora mi sono perso Renzi...vabè me lo riguarderò dopo....adesso di maio


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

Vespa intanto provoca Di Maio dicendo che è un governo tecnico quello da lui proposto  .


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il re delle fake news che accusa gli altri di...fake news. GENIALE.



Tu chi voti?


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2018)

Ecco Gigino Bibitaro

Il cyborg ovviamente ultimo. Così rimane ben impresso.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tu chi voti?



Nessuno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma veramente lo ha detto?
> Comunque è finito palesemente. La genialata di allearsi con la lista della Bonino gli ha fatto perdere ancora più voti (razionalmente credo che solo ex piddini possano votare per +Europa).



Ha detto per la precisione: " Per i miei figli io vorrei gli stati uniti d'europa, perché l'europa è il futuro."


----------



## juventino (2 Marzo 2018)

Mi state facendo pentire di non aver acceso la tv


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco Gigino Bibitaro
> 
> Il cyborg ovviamente ultimo. Così rimane ben impresso.



dovevano metterli tutti e 3 contemporaneamente...cosi non serve a una sega.....


----------



## juventino (2 Marzo 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> dovevano metterli tutti e 3 contemporaneamente...cosi non serve a una sega.....



Sarebbe stato davvero troppo umiliante per Silvio a questo giro.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> dovevano metterli tutti e 3 contemporaneamente...cosi non serve a una sega.....



Si, esatto.

Ma non hanno le palle di confrontarsi.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nessuno.



Astensione? Ascolta me, vota per il centrodestra!


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> dovevano metterli tutti e 3 contemporaneamente...cosi non serve a una sega.....


Infatti, sto speciale di Porta a Porta è una fotocopia di tutte le ospitate di questi tre nei giorni precedenti.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si, esatto.
> 
> Ma non hanno le palle di confrontarsi.



Sono passati i tempi dei Prodi-Berlusconi pieni di insulti o i Berlusconi-Occhetto. Però erano belli


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

Ok Dimà, abolisci la buona scuola e va bene, ma non dici cosa metti dopo. Dai...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

Di Maio parla di cose da qui a 30 anni , ha una visione del futuro completamente diversa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Marzo 2018)

Renzi completamente in bambola, a sto punto appare chiaro che dopodomani la sua carriera politica sarà finita.
Di maio finora poco convincente per me.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2018)

Intanto a Bersaglio Mobile Il Presidente-Mentana 4-0. Che fenomeno!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2018)

quando toccherà all'uomo di gomma...
metterà fuori la lista di annunci 
taglio.. vi do.. faremo... per poi andare al governo e non mantenere nulla 
e pensare agli affaracci suoi come sempre..

sentirgli dire in questa campagna 
che vuole mettere mano sulla giustizia e sul fisco.. il terrore! 

e la volta buona che trasloco dall'Italia


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Renzi completamente in bambola, a sto punto appare chiaro che dopodomani la sua carriera politica sarà finita.
> Di maio finora poco convincente per me.


Vuole abolire tutto, ma non dice con cosa sostituire le attuali riforme.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Renzi completamente in bambola, a sto punto appare chiaro che dopodomani la sua carriera politica sarà finita.
> Di maio finora poco convincente per me.



Non ti deve mica convincere , sei tu che devi andare ad informarti sul programma. Di Maio è solo il garante che il programma verrà rispettato. Esci da questa visione i sarai proiettato verso il futuro.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

Ora Berlusconi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

Arriva l'uomo di plastica , me lo guardo solo per vederlo in difficoltà


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora Berlusconi.



Ci facciamo 2 risate.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Arriva l'uomo di plastica , me lo guardo solo per vederlo in difficoltà



con Vespa ? difficile 
molto probabilmente sarà un monologo 
con 0 domande spinose


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

Già ha incominciato a fare cabaret, ma c'era da aspettarselo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

Partito MALISSIMO HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2018)

Grande presidente!


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> con Vespa ? difficile
> molto probabilmente sarò un monologo
> con 0 domande spinose



Le ha fatte tutte a Di maio


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Grande presidente!



Ma vespa gli chiede di Mangano ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

Ma sta mentendo !!!!! Incredibile che nessuno gli dica niente , STA MENTENDO .


----------



## Devil man (2 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma sta mentendo !!!!! Incredibile che nessuno gli dica niente , STA MENTENDO .



Shhhhhh parla Berlusconi fai silenzio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2018)

dov'è la novità.. ?

non per niente è nato il Renzusconi 
sono uguali padre e figlio 

pure la cavolata sul ponte dello stretto
gli ha copiato


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

*Berlusconi: "Grillini fanno colpi di teatro. Non ci sarà nessuna alleanza con il PD".*


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

Io trovo incredibile che stia mentendo davanti all italia e Vespa non gli dica niente.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma vespa gli chiede di Mangano ?



La mafia ha MINACCIATO I FIGLI del Presidente. Mangano li ha protetti,il Presidente è stato obbligato ad assumerlo. I figli del Presidente hanno studiato in casa e sono andati all'estero per proteggersi dalla mafia. Il Presidente ha fatto le leggi principali contro la mafia. Lo volete capire! 

Presidente siamo con te, meno male che Silvio c'è!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Shhhhhh parla Berlusconi fai silenzio



bella roba


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La mafia ha MINACCIATO I FIGLI del Presidente. Mangano li ha protetti,il Presidente è stato obbligato ad assumerlo. I figli del Presidente hanno studiato in casa e sono andati all'estero per proteggersi dalla mafia. Il Presidente ha fatto le leggi principali contro la mafia. Lo volete capire!
> 
> Presidente siamo con te, meno male che Silvio c'è!!!



 che D-E-G-R-A-D-O


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io trovo incredibile che stia mentendo davanti all italia e Vespa non gli dica niente.



io invece no.. 
gioca in casa con il suo zerbino Vespa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La mafia ha MINACCIATO I FIGLI del Presidente. Mangano li ha protetti,il Presidente è stato obbligato ad assumerlo. I figli del Presidente hanno studiato in casa e sono andati all'estero per proteggersi dalla mafia. *Il Presidente ha fatto le leggi principali contro la mafia.* Lo volete capire!
> 
> Presidente siamo con te, meno male che Silvio c'è!!!



adesso menti anche te?

provo vergogna nel leggere sta fandonie


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2018)

Sembra tipo Big Jim


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

*Anche Berlusconi propone, come Di Maio, il vincolo di mandato. Ed oltre a questo, anche l'elezione diretta del presidente della repubblica e dimissioni obbligate per i parlamentari condannati.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche Berlusconi propone, come Di Maio, il vincolo di mandato. Ed oltre a questo, anche l'elezione diretta del presidente della repubblica e dimissioni obbligate per i parlamentari condannati.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sembra tipo Big Jim


ma la faccia ? incredibile ahhaga


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2018)

poi l'idea che per proteggere i figli ti devi mettere in casa un Mafioso lo trovo interessante.

domani mi porta a casa un ladro.. per evitare i furti 

e per essere sicuro mi prendo un'altro Mafioso per far nascere un partito LOL


----------



## Devil man (2 Marzo 2018)

La riforma dei vaccini non la cambierà mai Forza Italia ha la casta dei Farmacisti che si arricchisce con il decreto sui vaccini.. già per questo ho sempre detto che non voterò mai forza Italia


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

*Berlusconi: "Se la Lega dovesse avere più voti di Forza Italia, accetteremo il loro candidato premier".*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche Berlusconi propone, come Di Maio, il vincolo di mandato. Ed oltre a questo, anche l'elezione diretta del presidente della repubblica e dimissioni obbligate per i parlamentari condannati.*



Big Big veramente enorme questa 
questa è la 1° che cestina subito le votazioni


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> poi l'idea che per proteggere i figli ti devi mettere in casa un Mafioso lo trovo interessante.
> 
> domani mi porta a casa un ladro.. per evitare i furti in casa
> 
> e per essere sicuro mi prendo un'altro Mafioso per far nascere un partito LOL



Mangano ha fatto un attentato a Berlusconi. Il Presidente era ignaro,Mangano ha protetto i suoi figli. Io lo farei


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

*Silvio Berlusconi: "Sono sicuro che Salvini cederebbe la leadership in favore di Tajani".*


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

Che vi avevo detto ???


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mangano ha fatto un attentato a Berlusconi. Il Presidente era ignaro,Mangano ha protetto i suoi figli. Io lo farei



non sta in piedi sta cosa... Dai 

se poi se senti intercettazione tra Berlusconi e Dell'utri che parlano di mangano 

Oddio


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Silvio Berlusconi: "Sono sicuro che Salvini cederebbe la leadership in favore di Tajani".*


Ecco che già si sta rimangiando il fatto che accetterebbe una vittoria della Lega nella coalizione. Come previsto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Silvio Berlusconi: "Sono sicuro che Salvini cederebbe la leadership in favore di Tajani".*


 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]... visto !!!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che vi avevo detto ???



hahahahahahaha domani crisi


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2018)

Ma perchè c'è qualcuno qui dentro che pensa veramente che Berlusconi farebbe il portaborse di qualcuno (in questo caso Salvini)? Le amministrative di Roma quando Salvini e Meloni rifiutarono Bertolaso non hanno insegnato nulla?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che vi avevo detto ???



neanche pochi minuti che si rimangia quello che dice 

dategli i voti.. tanto se va subito leggi a personam


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2018)

Ragazzi ma voi credete veramente che Berlusconi si appecori a Salvini ???? 

La verità è venuta fuori


----------

